# Messed up my results appointment



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I went today for the results of my CAT scan only to be told I had the wrong date, it should be the 29th. I felt a proper fool and I had built myself up to expect anything, so my stress levels were high.But I am not perfect, I got it wrong and can smile about it now.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

im always doing that, even with the dates written on my notice board,i still get it wrong


----------

